# corrugated vs flat



## phillipo (Mar 6, 2013)

Is a corrugated base inferior to a flat base on a #7 Stanley plane? What is the basic difference between a #7 and a #8 besides a value of 1?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A number of threads discussing smooth vs corrugated soles for hand planes.

A recent example.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/hand-plane-bottom-47615/

I do find it is easier to sight the blade with a smooth sole. May be something with my eyes.

The No. 8 is wider and longer than a No. 7 so is heavier. Good for some tasks, not so good for others.

A lot more No. 7's around than No. 8's.

Some folks prefer one vs the other, like Patrick Leach.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan1.htm


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

phillipo said:


> Is a corrugated base inferior to a flat base on a #7 Stanley plane? What is the basic difference between a #7 and a #8 besides a value of 1?


I think the choice between the two bases (corrugated vs flat) is a personal preference vs a superior/inferior decision. Keep in mind that almost every company tries to differentiate their product and make it the new, better, improved, must have item of the moment. Pure marketing and Stanley is/was no different.

Personally, I stay away from corrugated soles because I don't want them in my collection. I focus in on certain types of Stanley planes and I am not interested in deviating. Is it irrational or counter productive, probably, but who is to complain if I pass on a good plane that I don't want?

If you have a chance to get a good number 7 or number 8 at a reasonable price and you are starting out, no need to be too worried about these differences. 

Now, a difference that is worth considering is replacing the blade and chip breaker. Practically the first thing I do is chuck the stock blade and chip breaker get Ron Hock replacements,

Greg


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree with Greg on the flat versus corrugated base. No difference except I find when I joint a thin board with a corrugation it pinches my finger when I reference the board. Not enough so it bothers me, just a slight annoyance. I've never heard anyone else say this, so its just something weird I do. I have both in my collection, and I'm working on a complete set of type 11's, both the C and flat. The other small advantage to a corrugated is its easier to flatten (less metal to remove) than a smooth, although this difference is so slight, I've never really noticed much. 

I do disagree with him on the iron though. And I'm a Ron Hock fan, I have 3 of his irons sitting right next to me right now. If the plane is tuned correctly, the stock iron will work just as well as Ron's. If the plane is not tuned, I suppose the thicker iron will be more forgiving.


----------

